# Need to re-home in Savannah GA



## AnyaLyssa (Apr 16, 2018)

I have 2 months to find a new home for my 4 males, and the local rescue is already at capacity! I live in Savannah GA, and I'm willing to travel up to 2 hours to meet, on a Sunday.

Our lease is up, and the landlord sold the house. He didn't tell us until we paid our rent this month. We don't have enough time to find a new place. We'll have to go back to my parents, and my father is HIGHLY allergic to rodents.

We have 2 pairs of brothers: Giest and Ratatosker are white and grey hooded, likely born in February last year. Loki and Revenant, grey with white belly, born in May last year. 

DNC, and a PetsMart started kit that we use as quarantine, a ton of fleece both fitted and loose, litter boxes with litter and beeding, TONS of toys and flreeplay items, bird puzzles that mount in their cage, under-cage area rug, and you can even have the storage bins it's all stored in. They will all be in a cat carrier for transport.

We would to get $300 for everything, but a good home is what I care about most.


----------

